# 45 and wondering what to do



## janeup (Jan 15, 2005)

I am 45 and am wondering whether to have ivf with my own eggs.  I have a 19 year old daughter, very low fsh levels (around 5-6) and very regular menstrual cycle. I am also doing acupuncture which seems to have improved my cycle and makes me produce an abundance of CM.  My previous consultant was very negative and general about my age and I have decided to go to the Lister through the advice of a friend who had successful treatment there.  The thing is I have never tried ivf before and really would like to try it once with my own eggs before going onto the egg donation.  I know I am probably mad, given my age but who knows. I was previously on injectibles and clomid and responded very well to a very low level of treatment (an ivf response accordingly to one consultant who scanned me whilst my doctor was away).  Sadly I didn't conceive after two cycles of this treatment.  Anyone have any positive thoughts? I just don't know what to do!


----------



## peaches41 (Mar 4, 2006)

Hi Jane

well, The Lister has a good rep for treating us 'goldies'

On page your results sound fine so far. What were your day 3 LH & oestradial levels? Have you had an ovarian reserve test? [I was really scared of having tha done but was glad I did, you cannot get a full overview from just the FSH levels can you?]

I'd try a cycle with your own eggs. But I would spend 3 months in strict preparation for this: acupunture, organic food, wheatgrass powder, gentle exercise, maybe Agnus Castus tablets if no other fertility drugs are taken. In the scheme of things 3 months is not a lot and your outcome is maximised.

Good luck!
Love peaches xxx


----------



## janeup (Jan 15, 2005)

Thank you for this advice.  The thing is I don’t think I have taken any of those tests you mention.  I had my fsh levels tested a year ago so they might well have changed since then.  My previous consultant was very lazy in my opinion and just shoved me on clomid without really taking the time to thoroughly look at me!  He did say I had incredible ovaries for a woman of my age though. Whatever that might mean! Anyway, I will take the ovarian reserve test when I meet my new consultant at the Lister.  any other advice on how to improve egg quality is greatly appreciated.


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Hi Jane

I'm 44 - and also have a low FSH. I've had lots of IUI's in the last 2 years - 3x +ve - all sadly m/c. I'm coming to the end of the road, but wondering whether to give IVF one shot. My c/s has previously said my chances wouldn't be any different with IVF/IUI and of course for the money you can have lots of goes of IUI for the same money as one course of IVF.

The c/s seems to think that you have more chance when you're older keeping things as natural as possible - better chance of implantation perhaps? 
I'm just waiting to hear whether my recent low FSH changes anything....  Anyone got any views on this? I'd be interested to see whether the Lister recommend IUI or IVF for you.

I agree with Peaches about the preparation though. I'm doing all she suggests apart from the Agnus Castus - I'd be wary of that as I've heard it can mess with your cycles and as yours is fine, I'd leave well alone... 

I've read that Whey To Go protein powder can improve egg quality, so I'm going to give that a go - only before ovulation though as apparently too much protein in 2ww can impair implantation.

Good luck to you both.


Love Molly
x


----------



## dianne (Apr 5, 2005)

Jane 
i am at the Lister and they will be very honest with you re your chances but will i am sure give you a go as they are very open to treating the mature age group 

Mail me if you have any questions re the Lister i am happy to help 

Di x


----------



## longbaygirl (Aug 19, 2004)

The ARGC also has good results for the more 'mature' lady and her eggs.

Joy


----------



## fluffy57 (May 19, 2005)

Hi Jane,

Just interested to know what type of treatment you are referring to ie injectibles and clomid? In my opinion if I was 45 had low FSH, and a regular cycle and wanted a baby there would be no question about whether I did or didnt.  What have you got to lose by seeing them?

Regards

Fluffy


----------



## janeup (Jan 15, 2005)

Not being near any of my papers(at work) I don't have access to what my exact treatment I was on but from memory it was around 100 mg daily of clomid and one daily low dosage of merional and Gonal F to induce ovulation. I did this twice and responded very well, producing five follies (with undoubtedly the increased risk of multiple births etc).  My doctor was always amazed by my responce but said that the reason why I failed to conceive was solely down to my age.  Maybe he is right and I am hoping too much.  
My brief history is that my DH and I have been seriously trying to conceive for around 3 years now with no hint of a single pregnancy. Initially I went to Marie Stopes who were excellent. The chinese doctor there said I had an excellent supply of eggs for my age but the only problem was that I had difficulties ovulating.  After that I was referred to this consultant. He should have given me the option of IVF there and then but didn't. Maybe I wasn't pushy enough. Anyway, now at 45 i feel I have one last chance at doing this before I seek the DE option.  It's so frustrating for women of our age, when we feel so young and fit.  Everyone says I look 30 which is doubly annoying (well, not always!) when you receive such negativity from the Health Profession. I am rambling this morning but this thread has given me a chance to talk to people who know how it feels.


----------



## Plink (Mar 24, 2004)

Hi Jane
I can understand your dilemma. I was never offered Clomid since I was told it only works if your cycle arent ovulatory and that over-40 its not usually given (?because of its effect on your CM/lining?) 
another consultant recognising that I have regular cycles and no tubal blockage (BTW have you checked this by having a salpingogram?) said that ivf/iui wouyld give me the same chance too (and it didnt matter what took to get the eggs - ie clomid/injections whatever) probably because our response to stimms are less as we get older.

unfortunately though a low fsh is nice to have it doesnt guarantee a pregnancy test positive. It also varies from month to month (and I think stess affects) 
If the oestrogen is HIGH (I presume yours isnnt ) it can make the fsh artificially low - but usually this gets checked along with the FSH and LH (which also shouldn't be raised)

It is hard to ttc naturally when the years tick by. There are no guarantees that assisted conception is better than natural when you have a choice (ie you dont NEED ivf/iui)  but you can try. There is a lady of 46 who delivered a baby last year ivf here.

For me, I have tried ivf/iui and natural! None of these 'precludes' you  trying naturally. My CM could be better but my cycles are ovulatory.
If your cycle is regular and you notice CM then not sure why the TCM doc thought you 'had a problem with ovulation'.
I would keep tttc naturally and try any offer of assisted too (like me!) 

Good luck.
PLink xx


----------



## nuala (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Jane,

See my story over on Over 40's TTC - I'm the 45 and defying stats!!  I am today pregnant with my very first baby (albeit very early days yet) and I am 45 and 4 months old.  I did it naturally with my own crumbly eggs after 2 goes at IVF last year.

Wishing you every success.

Nuala


----------



## janeup (Jan 15, 2005)

Always good to hear these stories!  My mate just had her second at 46. And she didn't even given up coffee! 
Plink - thanks for your helpful advice. I had my tubes etc checked and all clear.  True about CM and how clomid can affect it. Normally I have it in abundance but never when on fertility treatment.  Interestingly, after acupuncture last month, I had loads and loads.  Anyway, everyone's comments have been enormously encouraging!


----------



## Plink (Mar 24, 2004)

Hello Janeup and Nuala

Congrats to Nuala and good Janeup for keeping your pecker up! Good luck to us all. Glad you found the assorted comments helpful -sorry for my typos I didnt notice
Plink xx


----------



## janeup (Jan 15, 2005)

thanks everyone for all your brilliant advice!  Feel very encouraged by it all after feeling so low from negative chats with previous consultant.  Looking forward to first Lister appointment.  Been stocking up with Whey to Go and Wheat Grass too!


----------



## Carol (Aug 17, 2005)

Nuala - great news - wish you every luck. Fingers crossed for you.

Janeup - I'm 45. Tried IVF(ICSI) for the first time last year at 44 & got 3 good embryos (FSH was 8.2). Sadly they didn't implant, & nothing can prepare you for that. The clinic told us we could try again or go for egg donation. I'm still hoping to try again - just waiting for my FSH to drop as it's been too high these LONG last 4 months. If yours is low, you probably have a better chance. My GP summed it up (for me) saying, even if you don't succeed, you have to be able to look back & know you did all that you, personally, could. IVF is a big step & it's really horrible when it doesn't work, but perhaps it's worth a try? Wish you every luck, whatever you decide.


----------



## millyJJ (Mar 12, 2006)

The tests the clinics do might tell you more - my DH srm count was pronounced normal by our doctor but the clinic ran their own tests and discovered he has anti-bodies so the sperm clump together. Apparently one sperm has 5 or 6 others clinging too it making the journey to the egg too difficult and we therefore need to have ICSI.

It might be worth getting that checked out before you make a decision about eggs

Best wishes


----------



## maire (Apr 15, 2006)

hi just came across this part of site and feel really relieved to find theres women out there just like me! i'm 44 and my partner is 54 (a very young one i have to say!) i've aqlready got three boys aged 23,20, and 15 sorry if i sound like i'm being greedy but the last couple of years have left me feeling really desperate for another child. my last child was a little girl (lily) she would have been 14 on july 5th this year but sadly she died at three days old so i suppose my heart and body is now saying that it's now or never to try again. . don't want to have another lily but do want to fill the gap and heartbreak i've felt every day for almost 14yrs now. . applied to st marys for ivf but was turned down without even being given an appointment! dr liebermann wrote to say at my age the chance of successful treatment was so minimal he felt i wasn't a suitable candidate. . i felt so cheated! the guy hasn't even seen me! still i went ahead and had my bloods done at my gp's last month as i was thinking of going abroad for treatment. . FSH was 6.4 but oestridiol levels through the roof at 640. . have been researching this and seem to be getting confused with all the info i've gathered. some say that means my ovarian reserve is too low others that levels can be lowered with diet changes and may just be high because of stress, drugs (been on antibiotics) etc. . any advice from anyone out there?


----------



## janeup (Jan 15, 2005)

I have just had my blood tests faxed back to me from my GP in time for my Lister appointment in June. For some amazing reason my FSH levels have gone down to 4.9 from around 6 in two years.  Also my LH is 4.8 and my oestradiol is 144 – normal. Progesterone is 49 nmol/L (whatever this means!).  Any explanation would be great.  I have been doing acupuncture and eating wheat grass so maybe this has helped me.


----------

